# issue with track for layout



## marti427 (Feb 18, 2013)

I am trying to finally get rolling on my 2x8 factory layout and with the shortage of Atlas track I am at a crossroads, I can't find all the the 9 inch left and right turnouts needed but I have found the 10 1/2 ones. The question I have is will the 1 1/2 turnout size different make a huge issue on the layout? Here is the picture of the layout another member on another board made for me, as I'm not the best on anyrail. 

Besides turnouts everything is flex-track.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Since this is a switching layout and none of the track needs to curve around and meet you should have a problem if the turn-outs are not exactly what is in the plan.
Did you do this layout with a program? If so does it have the other turn outs?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

As long as the diverging angle is the same or close to the same, you can always cut down the 10.5" turnouts to fit the 9" space as drawn. Hard to do on the computer program, but easy to do on the real thing.


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

I ran into the same problem with n-scale tracks the website I used was out of stock so I called them and ask when they would get more in. They told be Atlas was having problems with a plant in China and suggested that I switch or wait a very long time. This was about a year ago I think. I have been using Peco track as a substitute never had a problem mixing the two different brands. The N-scale switches are the same size I used from Atlas and the rail height is the same. The only difference was the length of flex track Peco was long and in the end less track would ne needed.


----------

